# HB 8201Recipies



## leomen

Just purchased a HB8201 bread maker and only have a simple manual with no recipies. Have no idea which order the ingredients should go into the machine andwould appreciate help with recipies for other than white bread.


----------



## forty_caliber

Welcome to DC.  Did the machine come with a manual?  Typically manufactures suggest adding the ingredients in the order listed on the recipe.

.40


----------



## leomen

Purchased the machine 2nd hand with no manual. The recipies that I have looked at online refer me to manufacturers manual for recommended order in adding ingredients. The manual I printed online is basic for care and maintenance and basic white bread and pizza dough recipies but no recommendation on order to add ingredients.


----------



## forty_caliber

I add things in this order:
liquids
oils
sugars
flour
salt
yeast (in a trench on top of the flour)

.40


----------

